# Road to bodypower 2014



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well..

After being inspired by @JamieGray

I'm shooting for bodypower next year, I'm unsure yet what category im going to do...physique class right now, but if I can do some real work on my legs I may go for a real bodybuilding class, and probs hit another comp in 2014

I had help with my cut from El torro, and I will enlist his help again later this year as he was BLOODY AWESOME...but as I'm doing all my personal training quals, strength and conditioning courses right now, I thought id best put my own research and any knowledge into action, I have into practice on myself. If I can't help myself, I sure as hell Cant help others...and El torro did advise me to try my own methods on things and come up with my own theories, even if they come from other ideas ive read, and I can modify them to suit me.

But for purely now I'm flying solo on this.

My plan is for gaining as much lean mass as I can, along with upping my strength, as I've Said to a few, I don't think I particularly very strong, but im planning on eating as smart as I can this time. Very clean, and really fuel my body...as last time I ate a lot of shiiite and put on tooooo much excess fat.

Carbs less on none training days, more on training days, but enough to help me recover and help my workouts, bigger muscle group workouts will also have a bit more carbs then less on smaller muscle group workouts

I'm following a new training program which the first week was alien to me, I didn't really feel it, but the second week it hit home as it nailed me and really opened my eyes to the intensity of the sessions, allow me to explain.

training will be set up to stimulate maximal amount of muscle growth in the shortest time possible. This means cutting down overall session volume, but increasing weekly volume.

The training sessions will be divided into two parts. The primary session targeting chest, shoulders, triceps and back, the second session targeting biceps, forearms, calves, hamstrings and quads. Abs can be done after any session alternately.

I have three variations to each session. And I'm recording EVERY SESSION, logging my exercises weight and number of reps.*

after the six sessions are complete, i start again with session 1 , beating previous lifts.

Beating them may only be by one rep or 1kg, however I MUST beat them EVERY session WITHOUT FAIL!

*

Its been outlined how I need to warm up

an example of how I'm gonna preserve energy but prepare myself for a maximal lift to failure...

say I can bench press 100kgs for 8 reps, I always perform 5 warm up sets before the first work set. These would be as follows.

20kgs (the bar) x 15

40kgs x 10

60kgs x 5

80kgs x 3

90kgs x 1

Work set 100kgs x 8 to failure.

Second work set 80kgs x 12 to failure.

*

After the Initial exercise, please only perform 2 warm up sets.

*

1

Incline barbell press - 1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Smith machine shoulder press -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Dips -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Wide grip late pull down -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Barbell bent over row -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

*

2

Standing barbell curl -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Dumbell hammer curl - 1 x 15

Standing calf raise -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Barbell stiff leg dead lift**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Leg press - *1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15, 1 x 20

*

3

Incline smith machine press -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Seated barbell shoulder press -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Flat narrow grip barbell press -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Wide grip chin ups - 2 sets to failure

Seated cable row -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

*

4

Seated alternate dumbbell curl -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Reverse barbell curl - 1x15

Seated calf raise -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Lunges -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Barbell back squat -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

*

5

Machine chest press -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Upright row -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Skull crusher -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Narrow under-grip lat pull down -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

T-bar row -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

*

6

Single arm preacher curl -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Single arm reverse cable curl - 1 x 15

Toe press (on the leg press machine) -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Lying hamstring curl -**1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15

Hack squat - **1 x 7-10, 1 x 12-15, 1 x 20

*

leaving 2-3 mins rest between each set and lift in a tempo of 3 eccentric, then concentric as explosively as possible*

*

Also leaving 2-3 mins between exercises*

Training is every other day at the mo..cardio on days off, but only very light.

Supps just whey, vits and mins, yohimbine, cinnamon with all my carbs, and I'm using a nice supp cals Aminotaur, pre and during workout..this I have to admit is unreal, razor sharp focus and good energy..but its not a stimulant...and post workout and during I use maltodextrin, 40g post workout, 20g during my workout in my drink.

Ill log my workouts, foods etc

And hopefully ill grow and progress!

:thumbup:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You going alone this time mate ?

Jamie has another comp in a few months l think, few of us going if you fancy meeting up at the Trafford centre...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> You going alone this time mate ?
> 
> Jamie has another comp in a few months l think, few of us going if you fancy meeting up at the Trafford centre...


Just for the time being mate Yeh, at least til the back end summer, see how I progress 

Defo up for seeing Jamie..

Plus bar burritto is at Trafford centre!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Just for the time being mate Yeh, at least til end of the back end summer, see how I progress
> 
> Defo up seeing Jamie..
> 
> Plus bar burritto is at Trafford centre!!


Will keep you informed matey, not a problem.

Your also welcome to pop up any time and pick his brains mate, he's a good lad and knows his stuff.

Oh and the same fella was commenting on your arms again yesterday :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Will keep you informed matey, not a problem.
> 
> Your also welcome to pop up any time and pick his brains mate, he's a good lad and knows his stuff.
> 
> Oh and the same fella was commenting on your arms again yesterday :lol:


Well ill defo be up for gettin to your gym for a fair few sessions with you...along with havin a chat with Jamie.

Nice about the comments  gonna get them bad boys up a fair bit if I can!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Well ill defo be up for gettin to your gym for a session with you...along with havin a chat with Jamie.
> 
> Nice about the comments  gonna get them bad boys up a fair bit if I can!!


I am aiming to be at my best at around 19 inches for the holiday mate, been there before and hoping the old muscle memory will kick in :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am aiming to be at my best at around 19 inches for the holiday mate, been there before and hoping the old muscle memory will kick in :thumbup1:


I think your gonna shock a few people with how good your going to look mate!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> I think your gonna shock a few people with how good your going to look mate!


Man l hope so, never been so determined...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Man l hope so, never been so determined...


Good! As I dare so that will rub off on me and help me kick on! :thumbup:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll probably be heading up the M1 tbh.

Get it?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

resten said:


> I'll probably be heading up the M1 tbh.
> 
> Get it?


Not sure I do bud..

Dropped you a pm though


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Todays workout

Incline smiths chest press

30kg per side 8 reps

23.75kg per side 12 reps

Not sure what the bar weighs on this machine.

Barbell shoulder press

55kg 9 reps

45kg 15 reps

Close grip bench

75kg ten reps

70kg 13 reps

Pull ups to failure, sternum to bar.

16 reps

12 reps

Close cable pull

85kg 10 reps

80kg 14 reps

Next time I do this same workout, all scores must be bettered reps or weights

Second time I've done this workout, and I beat all scores from last time.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'll be following this with interest. I like your approach to doing stuff.

Are you natural or assisted? I know that you used anavar when cutting - what about now for gaining size?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'll be following this with interest. I like your approach to doing stuff.
> 
> Are you natural or assisted? I know that you used anavar when cutting - what about now for gaining size?


Right now. My approach will be natty..

I'd like to keep it that way to be honest...but my legs do need some hefty work, so if I need some assistance to help them grow I may do some tbol...

But right now I've no plans to use anything, I've got a good 11 months if I eat well and train well I should be able to make good progress, providing I do things smarter than last time.

Just by doing my legs properly and with my frequency I'm hoping they will come on better than how I've approached them in the past

Due to slipping a disc in my back I had neglected leg presses, squats etc, and didn't really train them with the same intensity as everything else, and I'm now paying for it, I can out leap anyone lol..but I've got to get them to grow properly.

And if I step on stage my only goal is not to embarrass myself

plus for my size, not that I'm big, I don't feel some of my lifts are to impressive or reflect my size.

so I do want to get stronger all over. And if I eat well and train well hopefully ill get bigger and stronger.

as last time I just ate and ate and trained without a real purpose,ie to progress, I trained hard, but with if I'm honest without a real solid goal or purpose.

Hopefully! Haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

all the best mate :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> all the best mate :thumb:


Ha, great!!

Cheers mate.

As always mate any input, advice you wanna drop in, its always well received


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Get the start pics up as your entering a vanity contest lol


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Get the start pics up as your entering a vanity contest lol


Yeh ill probs put some up in the next day or two.

Since my cut I'm exactly half a stone heavier, purely based on fat gain..but ideally id like stay where I am now, I think about 13/15% bf where I was around 9/10% ish just before my wedding


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll be going as well, hopefully. :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> I'll be going as well, hopefully. :thumbup1:


Good!

I can see how well your doing and Shiiiite Myself


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Good!
> 
> I can see how well your doing and Shiiiite Myself


You'll you're more likely to laugh and go "do you even lift?". :crying:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> You'll you're more likely to laugh and go "do you even lift?". :crying:


Nah mate, we've all got different strengths and weaknesses


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Food today (up late after working til six am this morning)

Three egg omlette, 125g of chicken cooked in coconut oil

225g Turkey veg, 30g cashews

Post workout Whey shake and maltodextrin

225g turkey, veg 250g of white potato, 2.5mg yohimbine

225g salmon, veg, 66g brown rice, one boiled egg, 2.5mg yohimbine 12g mixed nuts

And later 150g total Greek yogurt, whey protein.

During work there is one extra turkey meal, but I was up at 1pm today...so didn't try to fit it In.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Not been on the forum for a while but good to see your going to be on stage next year! Will sub to this and try to keep on top of reading it mate, as always good luck mate, im sure you will do well, you never know we might be up against eachother in the near future.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice one Jamie. Hope to see you at the trafford centre!

Ok, only cardio today, nice and steady 30mins

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs, 125g chicken breast, 30 g low fat cheese, any onions or peppers... Made as an omelette....with 500ml water minimum and 1g vit c and 2 omega 3 fish oil caps plus 1 multivit

Meal 2 - 225g chicken breast seasoned as you like, mixed salad and green veg ( no limit) , 36 g cashews, 2.5mg yohimbine*

Meal 3 - 225g chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, 1 boiled egg, any green veg

Meal 4 - 225g white fish, 60g brown rice, any mixed veg, 12g mixed nuts, 2g omega 3 (OR 45g protein from whey with 66g oats)

Meal,5 hour post training - 225g chicken breast, plus green veg

Pre Bed: 40g whey protein with 150g total full fat yoghurt , 2.5mg yohimbine*2g omega 3

:thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Todays workout

Db Biceps curls

30kg db each arm eight reps

22.5kg 13 reps

Scores beat.

Overgrasp bbell curls

25kg 15 reps

Seated calf raise

85kg ten reps

80kg 15 reps

Lunges smiths machine

62.5kg 10reps

42.5 kg 14 reps

Squats

105kg ten reps

90 kg 15 reps

All scores beat from last time I did this workout.

Foods all been on point today.

Good day!!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Just steady 30 mins cardio today

Foods all been good perfectly on time

Turkey

Salmon

Chicken

Eggs

30g low cat cheese

Cashew nuts

Sweet potato

Brown rice.

Oodles of veggies.

Later total yogurt and scoop of whey

Tomo

Chests, shoulders, triceps and back.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No training today, finished work to late, gym was closed.

Food all good, nice lean bbq in the sun

 :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok today...

Was, chest, shoulder, triceps and back

Hammer strength seated flat press

Eight reps @60kg per side...one rep up from last time, nearly got the ninth.

50kg per side

13 reps ...one more rep from the previous time.

Up right rows

Eight reps 50kg...one rep up from last time

12 reps 45kg...5kg increase from last time where I hit 40kg for 15reps

Skull crushers

6 reps 40kg...one rep up from last time

13 reps 30kg...one rep up from last time

Under hand close grip lat pull down

109.6 kg eight reps...18.9kg increase from last time (life time pb)

91.4 15 reps...9kg up from last time

Tbar rows

85kg ten reps..5kg up from last time same reps

15 reps 82.5..2.5kg up from last time, same reps

All in all great session, the under hand pull down was a mistake, as I was only ment to increase it by one bar 9kg ...couldnt count properly ended up adding two increment bars and smashed a pb and last times scores...didn't realise til after

Foods all been on point aswell.

Absolute delighted with how its gone today.

:thumbup:

So when I get back to this work out in around ten days I'm gonna beat all these scores!! By one rep or extra weight..progress is progress


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Great session today

Biceps, and legs

Bicep db preacher curls

50lbs seven right arm

Ten reps left arm

Two extra right arm after

45lbs 15 reps right ..failure

17 reps left...failure

Over hand cable 5kg 13 reps per side

Leg press calf raises

125kg per side ten reps

115kg 15 reps

Ham string curls

55kg ten reps

45kg 15 reps

Hacks squats

60kg per side ten reps

14 reps same weight

50kg per side 20 reps

Smashed all results from the previous time, reps and weights everything increased.

Been hot as hell today, no appetite, so food was tough going, but got it all down me.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rest day today.

Point to note.

When I'm working weekends, its impossible to get to the gym

So when this happens for month, I train Mon tues, thurs fri.

When I've weekends off

Mon, weds, Fri, sun, tues, Thursday, sat and so on....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, epically p¡ssed off today

My biceps are like stone from the other day, and so are my triceps from the previous work with them, very very sore

So today

(Must beat these scores today)

75kg ten reps incline was the score to beat.........I got 6.5 nearly got the minimum seven rep at 80kg

67.5kg 13 reps was what I needed to beat.....I got 11reps..triceps were utterly fried!!!! So not happy at all!!!

Smiths shoulder press

30kg per side 10 reps was score to beat ....32.5 per nine reps was what I got, so good result there

Then

12 reps 25kg ... 14 reps same weight...so ok there

Weighted Dips 30kg 12 reps score to beat .....I got 35kg nine reps

Next set

25kg 15 reps score to beat...30kg 12 reps was my score today, triceps epically sore

Lat pull down 100.4 plus two weights plates 10 reps, score to beat... ..extra 3 plates..ten reps todays score

Next set

14 reps 91.4 plus one weight extra plate...plus two extra weights plates, same reps

Bent over rows

7 reps 100kg..score to beat, I got five, arms had enough.

Second set

13 reps 85kg....score to beat, went home, my arms were like Stone.

Foods all good.

But not happy with the gym today, next time I do this workout I'm smashing it

Due to work I've lost out on two rear days, so my recovery hasn't been optimal.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No training today.

Food all great today...but I did treat myself to a magnum whilst at work in the Sunshine

It was glorious.

Tomo after work in a different gym to normal, its guns and legs.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Not trained since Thursday.

Can't access a gym on weekends when I'm at work.

Foods all been on point.

I've gained three pounds so far

I'm 13.10

Now you may think its odd, but before I up my food again, I want to see a little drop in weight.

So I know I'm not putting any fat on.

My thinking is, my metabolism is going to get more aggressive, so hopefully before my food goes up, ill drop a touch of weight...and then I can up the food slightly

Lets hope it works!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Today was a good day in the gym

Ez bar biceps curls, two working sets, scores all beaten

Db hammer curls, one working set..reps and weights upped.

Standing calf raises, scores beaten from last time.

Same again on straight leg dead lifts, two working sets

And leg press, two working sets.

Foods all been on point today also


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lad metioned your arms again the other day mate, think he may be " interested " in you :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Hahaha that's funny...should I send him a double bicep shot?!? :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I've just thought.

I've said scores beat...but I ain't given examples.

Ez bicep curl two sets

50kg not including the bar, 9 reps, one rep up from last time.

40kg 14 reps...one rep up from last time

Db hammer curls, one set

13 reps40lbs dbs...up from 35lb dbs for 15 reps

Calf raises, two sets 70kg on the machine 10 reps, five kg up from last time...same reps

65kg 15 reps, up fivekg same reps

Straight leg dead lifts, two sets

100kg ten reps, up ten kg up from last time, same reps

95kg 15 reps, ten kg up from last time, same reps

Leg press, two sets... 270kg ten reps...up 20kg from last time, same reps

250kg 15 reps, up 20kg from last time, same reps.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No updates for a few days.

Because this call sign has been in hospital for the last 24 hours, and ill be here for another 24hrs.

I've got Cellulitis in my face ..so I look like a rugby ball, and...a disgusting absess in the end of my nose, so I look like I have a giant red toe for a nose.

Not the best, foods awful and I'm surrounded by death lol or so it seems.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Spending my third day in hospital

Chance of having a minor op, if no improvement with my nose.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Christ mate its a good job you got married earlier in the year, you sound like you resemble Quazi Modo !!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Everyone who's been to see me has given me that nick name mate :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So I'm gonna be in til the weekend, can't be sure if I'm gonna be our sat or Sunday

Bit gutted, brothers stag do is today, so lost a wod of money on that

Foods utterly crap, even though Mrs brought me in some whey protein.

And were currently having the best ever weather and I'm stuck on a hospital bed


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Five days of eating utter dog food is soul destroying.

When in a place of health do they serve such crap, and I do mean crap


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not good mate, do you know how it happened ?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Not good mate, do you know how it happened ?


No idea

Could be as simple as a piece of dust up my nose.

I suffer with horrific hayfever, so its plausible.

I'm on the mend now, hopefully I'm out tomorrow....hopefully!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Managed to get home today..

Feeling a lot better, nose still looks ridiculous..face is a lot better, not that I'm a lady killer as it is.

Hopefully, normal service should be resumed Tomo.

Have to say, I've eaten the worst food imaginable, quality you wouldn't give your dog

And I'm feel the consequences of it..bloated, feeling like shiiiite, skins horrid.

So, I pick up tomo 31 kg of turkey, so I'm hoping for a good month's from tomorrow


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Still recovering today.

Feeling achey all over, not really feelin to well.

My intentions are to hit the gym tomorrow


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

First gym session back

Not Feelin 100%

Basically trained the same way.

Beat all my scores for my first working set, my heaviest.

However failed on all my second sets with higher reps. Had nothing in the tank at all.

To be expected really.

Plus where I had my iv antibiotics in my arms, I Cant extend my arm properly, pull ups were an issue.

Seem to be shattered just walking around or eating food.

It will come back slowly. So optimism is what's needed.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cardio today

Slightly lower on carbs, to try and get my self feeling less stodgy and bloated.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yuk on the food. mad how it makes u feel sh1t.

hope your on the mend!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> yuk on the food. mad how it makes u feel sh1t.
> 
> hope your on the mend!


Slowly getting there pal.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> yuk on the food. mad how it makes u feel sh1t.
> 
> hope your on the mend!


X 2


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok today in the gym.

Slowly getting back to feelin 100%

Was hot as hell in the gym, not got much food in me at the time of training, and my right bicep is very sore due to where my iv antibiotics was injected, my vain is like concrete, to which I need to be careful with as I can be susceptible to getting blood clots in it (phelibetis) or how ever its spelt.

How ever todays workout was

Biceps curls

30kg 6 reps right arm, eight reps left arm..two reps short of last time for my right arm (needed to hit nine on both arms, so that was a fail)

22.5kg 14 reps...beat by one rep.

Overgrasp

25kg 13 reps..up by 2.5kg from last time

Seated calf raise

92.5kg ten reps...up by 7.5kg from last time

87.5kg 12reps..up by 7.5kg

Lunges

62.5 8reps..same score.

42.5 14 reps..up by one rep.

Squats

107.5kg 7 reps..up by 2.5kg.

92.5kg 12 reps..up my 2.5kg

On legs I was feelin proper shaky so didn't push as hard as I wanted. Upped the weights a touch and went for the min reps, as last time reps hit max...so upped the weight and dropped to the minimum reps.

On any exercise if I reach max reps ie 10 reps first working set and 15 reps for the second working set, next time I add a touch more weight and start and aim again for rep range 7/10 or 12/15

So as Im still not great, I just tried to hit the minimum, and even that was a mission today.

Getting there slowly :thumbup:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

No training today ..light cardio.

Foods all been spotty dog today.

Feelin a bit more myself which is a winner!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Chest, shoulders, triceps and back today

Still trying to get to feeling 100% so training was as intense as I could, but I'm a few reps down in places from the last time I did this workout

Hammer strength seated chest press

7 reps 60kg per side (hit eight last time)

12 reps 50kg (hit 13 last time)

Up right cable rows

50kg +8.5 nearly nine (hit eight last time)

45kg 13 reps five partials (friend jumped in an decided to gode me on) I did 12 reps last time

Skulls crushers, weight doesnt include the Ez bar.

5 reps 40kg..did seven reps last time

30kg 14 reps..one rep better than last time.

Under hand close grip lat pull down

9 reps 109.6kg (one rep UP from last time)

91.4 plus two plates 12 reps (same reps as last time, but an extra two little segments of weight (you can add three before you need to move the pin down) so that's extra weight, but same reps, so an improvement.

Tbar wide grip rows.

90kg eight reps, up five kg from last time, same reps

12 reps 85kg, up 2.5kg from last time, however I did 15 reps on slightly less weight.

So mixed bag with training, but Feeling better by the day, right arm is still very sore, or rather my vain is sore.

Foods all been good today higher on carbs, so aiding my recovery.

The one thing I can say, trying to chase my log book, reps and weights leaves me absolutely sick and shattered after the gym, my training intensity has taken a huge step up and each session I'm way out of my comfort zone, end of each working set, I'm near on dropped right to my knees

One thing ill admit, with this type of training and good food I've wondered more than once how fast or how good the progression would be if I assisted myself, having done aas its tempting to get back on a cycle, I won't lie each day I've thought I'd get some tbol in.

However...I really want to see what my own body will give me. I'd like to see if my own hard work, in the gym and nutrition can give me some half decent gains.

With this log I won't lie, if I jump on a course than ill say so, but I thought I'd highlight the temptation is always there.

Just depends on how I want to approach things, and right now I'd like to see what I can prove I can do to my own body.

Peace


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Light cardio today.

Which will be painful as my legs are properly done in.

Steady day at work, foods all prepped, low carbs today...*500g of sweet potato

Bosh


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

My training yesterday

Bicep db preacher curls

50lbm 7 reps right arm...plus one extra after a pause

9 left arm

45lbm 12 reps left arm

9 reps right arm

5kg over hand cable curls 15 reps

Calf raises (not the usual leg press machine)

160kg ten reps

150kg 15 reps

Hamstring curl

60kg nine reps

55kg 12 reps

Hack squats

65kg per side 10 reps

60 15 reps

55 kg 20 reps

Not a bad day overall, one rep down on a few things, but up on others.

I'm back to workout one on Wednesday, so I'm hoping to pb everything now over the next six workouts.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Training yesterday.

Incline bbell bench press

Eight reps 80kg

12 reps 67.5kg

Seated military smiths press (bar weight is 0)

Seven reps 34kg per side

26.5kg 13 reps

Weighted tricep dips.

Nine reps 40kg

30kg 12 reps

Lat Pull down 109.6 seven reps

91.4 plus three weights 12 reps

Bent over Rows

90kg nine reps

80kg 13 reps

All scores beaten reps and weights except tricep dips second set weight and rep stayed the same from previous workout.

Day off today, Mrs bday. Cooked breakfast and thai food for tea.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Todays training..

Bicep ez bar curls

9 reps 50kg inc bar

40kg 15reps inc the bar

I've dropped the weight slightly on the bicep curls to 50kg including the bar, as last time it wasn't including the bar which is an extra 2.5kg. More manageable...and hit good form on it.

Db hammer curl

40lb 15 reps

Standing machine calf raises

10 reps 80kg

75kg 15 reps

Ham deads

102.5kg ten reps

97.5 15 reps

Machine Leg press

295kg ten reps

280 15 reps

All scores beat today other than biceps curls, but my form was better on the latter reps of the sets.

Foods been ok so far today.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Few days up date here, been a mad few days

Ok

Saturdays workout, actual work out was incline press, then shoulders, triceps and then back

Pull ups

18reps

15 reps pull ups

No score close grip row

90kg eight reps

85kg 12 reps

Shoulder press

60kg eight reps

50kg 12 reps

Incline smiths

25kg per side nine reps

22.5kg 13 reps

Not sure what the bar weighs on the machine

Close grip

85 kg seven

70kg 12 reps

Beat all scores except second working sets of close grip bench and shoulder press....but workout was in the morning, so not a great deal of food.

Tonights workout

Todays scores to beat.

Biceps curls

30kg 6 reps right arm 7 left, rest 15 breathes then one extra per arm.

25kg 9 reps per arm, 15 deep breaths three extra per arm after a rest pause. ...only Cus I needed the weight lower and they were in use.

Overgrasp

25kg ....15 reps

Seated calf raise

95kg eightight reps

87.5kg 13 reps

Lunges smiths machine

62.5kg 8reps

42.5kg 14 reps....

Squats

7 reps ..108.75kg

95kg 15 reps

All scores beat, except bicep curls which I equalled, so added a rest pause to hit an extra rep to try and push on.

nice workout. pbs on legs are every session now, still lagging massively though..

peace


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You get my new number mate ?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> You get my new number mate ?


Yes bud..replied back to you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Yes bud..replied back to you


God knows mate, was at work and phone never stopped :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeh did get it. Wished your grand daughter well


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yesterdays workout

Seated hammer chest press ::

60kg per side...7 reps..one extra rep from last week

50kg per side....12 reps, same score

Up right rows ::

50kg reps up row...9 reps..one rep improvement

45kg 13 reps same score

Skulls crushers ::

40kg..6 reps..same score

30kg...15 rps. Last one poor rep...14 hit last time

Under hand lat close grip pull down ::

109.6...10 reps one rep extra

91.4 plus two added plates 13 reps..one rep extra

Tbar rows

90kg ten reps...two rep improvement

85kg 15 reps..three rep improvement

Still trying to get back up to speed after being in hospital, I'm hitting the numbers I was before I went in a few weeks ago.

Seemed to picked up a chest infection aswell this last week, so still not 100%

Made some improvements and stayed the same on somethings in this workout, so I'm happy....even though yesterday was ment to be a rest day...was tired, still had a good workout.

I may drop the weight on some exercises, although my lifts are going up, some times I forget about the 3 second eccentric part of the movement, its all controlled...but I really want to stay strict to my form.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Been ill last two days, today not been able to consume any solid food.

Had a couple of whey shakes with peanut butter in...ill try some total yoghurt later to see if I can stomach it.

Should of trained today but simply wasn't up to it.

See how I am tomorrow.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Still no updates, as I'm still ill.

can't take down a solid meal at the moment


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Still not been to the gym or able to consume a decent meal..

However an interesting situation has come up in my house.

My amazing wife, who is now really taking an interest in my training and physique etc has now been enquiring to why I don't 'inject steroids' like everybody else, and unbelievably she thinks that I'm silly for not doing what she thinks everyone else does.

And now says to me, that I'm silly grafting to put on half a stone in a year when I can potentially put on a lot more to aid myself in competition.

I have to admit, I was rather taken back by this, and in her credit she now is quite critical in my weak areas.

She absolutely thinks I HAVE TO get on something.

To add to this, I know nothing, nothing about test or injecting etc so I even text @Milky (hope you don't mind me saying so) for a little advice...to which he was gonna give me a call to explain what's what and for how long etc...as I know nothing.

But...and its a big but.

After watching a few vids on how to administer test, ill be honest I am simply not sure, nor letting my Mrs do it, who amazingly is well up for administering whatever I needed.

Orals I have no issue with, I know there are limitations to how effective they can compared to other injectable compounds, I don't know what it is, but personally for me I'm just not sure..I know most lads say once you've done it for the first time its a piece of cake, and I respect that...and its probably true.

I'm using this log to be honest about my whole approach to when ever it is I step on stage...regarding anything and everything

My Mrs current view is.

Natty means bugger all. In her view natty is no whey, creatine, no fat burners, nothing that's isn't food, anything that's supplementation is out.

so lol she said its all or nothing.

I do admire her support, very refreshing in a way, as she said if there was a magic pill that Helped her lose weight that She had to take five times a day or an injection..even if it was taboo..she would do it...so says if I can enhance my progression then she says I should...she says if orals are less effective..then that its pointless doing them!

Anyway. That's enough now, there will be gym updates soon, when I've recovered from what up with my chest.

Cheers chaps, and to milky


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bit of an update to this.

Explained how I felt to my Mrs earlier.

Her reply was.

Stop being a bloody puff, if you don't like it or it doesn't agree with you then you can stop

Very funny!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Attempted the gym.

Just the bar on Incline press, on the eccentric part once it reach my chest, I physically couldn't breathe.

Walked out after five mins.

Getting a little bit impatient, annoyed that I'm not really able to get the food in me, or train.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Been on Term 1 today mate, pity you weren't working.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Your always there when I'm off mate!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Your always there when I'm off mate!


Had to leg it home ill mate from second job.

All my hard work has gone to fu*k, work has just fu*ked me right over, yesterday was 4 am till 9 pm !


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Had to leg it home ill mate from second job.
> 
> All my hard work has gone to fu*k, work has just fu*ked me right over, yesterday was 4 am till 9 pm !


Sounds like your havin a bit of a time of it mate.

Work no looking to settle a little?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

alan_wilson said:


> Sounds like your havin a bit of a time of it mate.
> 
> Work no looking to settle a little?


Today was a 5 am start, legged it home, boss straight on the phone " your in tomorrow aren't you " !!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Today was a 5 am start, legged it home, boss straight on the phone " your in tomorrow aren't you " !!


Ar5eholes mate

My work said don't come back til your fit.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Still no updates.

Can't train, can't eat

Basically I'm on total Greek yoghurt, cottage cheese, whey protein and rice pudding, coconut oil and peanut butter, I can't eat proper food at the moment


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a session lined up with Dave today mate, cant wait tbh.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have a session lined up with Dave today mate, cant wait tbh.


I'm just struggling to breathe. Only thing I can do in the gym is arms.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, tried again in the gym today, an absolute fail.

I've got no other option to take two to four weeks off until my chest is right.

Just can't breath at all.

Its pretty gutting really, I've barely started and Im at a stand still, which obviously will make me go backwards, but end of the day its about recovery.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Still no training.

Had a scan of my chest yesterday, getting pretty concerned now, as I've been suffering with this for over two months now

Really havin to be careful with the food now my activity levels have dropped


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, I've got to end my log here, prematurely.

There isn't any way to really sugar coat this.

Yesterday I was diagnosed with cancer, lymphoma, cancer of the lymph glands.

Its absolutely crushed my wife and i, and certainly for the immediate few Months there will be no training. Although I need to keep nutrition to its absolute ****¡ng best so I can do all I can to be beat this.

I'm currently on my own in hospital as my wife is seeing to the dog, I'm moved to christies in didsbury tomorrow, and at this moment all I can say is I'm frightened, as the chemo starts tomo also.

That's not to say things won't be ok, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't scared, but right now its the fear that's doing the damage, I'm sure my case will be and can very treatable..

I only thought I had a chest infection until a scan showed otherwise yesterday, its all now goin so fast that my **** hasn't had chance to touch the floor.

On the upside, at least I don't need to worry about losing my hair!


----------

